# Belfast talk on supporting relationships - Thursday 26 at 7.30pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

*Relationships - speaker from*​Fertility Counselling Service​[Practical and emotional support for those who are trying to conceive​*Thursday 26 September 2013, 7.30-9.30pm*​6 Mount Charles, Belfast, BT7 1NZ​For more information and to book a place email:​[email protected],​Text 07837 987562 or Phone: 02890 825677​
Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312421.0#ixzz2fp6ubot0


----------

